# Thanks georgia com. Bee keepers



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Why are you feeding with supers on? or is that water?


----------



## sinkerone (Feb 14, 2012)

It is just water birdman


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Hi, from Ohio, very nice hive and congrats.


----------

